# Engine Oil capacity for 656 gas



## Terry (Jan 21, 2009)

Would anybody have an idea of the engine oil capacity of a 656 gas, cartidge filter if that matters. I'll be changing the filter too. TIA


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

I think its 9 qts. and the filter number should be LF563 (fleetguard)


----------



## Terry (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for the reply, I appreciate it. I spoke with two different implement dealers and got two different answers. One said 8 qts, the other said 11. I started at 8 and kept checking, ended up putting in 10 and it registers over full, so I suspect you're right on with 9. I should try to drain 1 qt, but I'm in Iowa too and it's been pretty cold, wonder if the extra quart will really hurt anything. thanks.


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

in giving advise you always have to play it safe, so i would say try and drain it. but in my fleet with only my own tractors to hurt... my thoughts would be most of them either leak or use oil fast enough that it wont hurt. but most the tractors i work on take about 20 quarts.. so have a little extra room to spare for the 1 qt. the two main things that could happen with to much oil are: the crank pressure would be to high and cause leaks that weren't there before.. and the oil could foam, then you loose pressure and engine get excessive wear.


----------

